# grattarsi le palle



## Johnny Milutinović

Ciao a tutti,
L'espressione dal titolo, l'ho sentita parlando con un madrelinga. Era così:

*Io: Cosa fai nella vita?
L'interlocutore: Mi gratto **le palle.*

D'apprima, pensavo che quello fosse il suo lavoro , ma, poi ci ho pensato e mi sono ricordato di un'altra espressione: *grattarsi la pancia*. Queste due espressioni sono sinonimi, se trascuriamo il registro linguistico diverso?

Grazie in anticipo!

Ciao!


----------



## francisgranada

Non sono madrelingua, ma mi pare che "grattarsi * *le palle" significhi praticamente non far niente (almeno niente di utile)  ... Quindi non vedo troppa differenza tra le palle  e la pancia in questo caso ... (_de gustibus non disputandum_, ovviamente). Comunque, aspettiamo le risposte dei madrelingua.


----------



## elemika

Ciao,
in attesa di madrelingua...forse anche il lavoro porebbe essere così, da grattarsi ..
Come dice Nonciclopedia


> *Grattarsi**le palle**è la principale attività per cui è remunerato un dipendrnte statale: un duro lavoro, ma qualcuno deve pur farlo**. *



Attendiamo....


----------



## VogaVenessian

elemika said:


> Ciao,
> in attesa di madrelingua...forse anche il lavoro porebbe essere così, da grattarsi ..
> ...


Ele, non è che un lavoro sia tale che qualcuno lo possa svolgere ..._grattandosi ... _eccetera.
L'espressione, quando riferita al lavoro, si usa, in senso spregiativo, per dire - più o meno - che: _"Hai un lavoro, prendi lo stipendio, ma sei un fannullone. Quindi lo stipendio lo rubi, non te lo meriti per l'impegno (scarso) che ci metti"_. Questo il significato della citazione, condita di garbata ironia, da Nonciclopedia.
Grattarsi, non seguito dal complemento oggetto (ricorrendo così ad una opportuna ellissi nel discorso) si può applicare senza alcuna connotazione scurrile, nel linguaggio familiare e con gli amici, anche in altre situazioni. Ad esempio mia moglie, per invitarmi a collaborare alle pulizie di casa potrebbe dirmi: _"Dammi una mano a spolverare anziché star lí a grattarti davanti alla TV!"_
Grattarsi le palle è scurrile. Grattassi la pancia non è scurrile. Mi pare che questo sia chiaro a tutti.
Per la verità _"grattarsi la pancia" _io lo sento poco dalle mie parti e non lo uso mai. Uso però _"grattarsi" _con o senza complemento oggetto, a seconda dell'intensità e dell'interlocutore (come sopra detto).


----------



## Connie Eyeland

Sottoscrivo tutto quanto ha detto Voga e confermo che tutte le espressioni citate (_grattarsi, grattarsi la pancia, grattarsi le palle_ e la sua variante regionale settentrionale _grattarsi le balle_) sono equivalenti come significato: "_oziare, stare in ozio, non fare nulla_". Benché la prima (senza complemento oggetto) abbia una connotazione più neutra rispetto alle altre e soltanto le ultime due siano propriamente scurrili, va tenuto conto che tutte sono comunque di stampo popolare, da utilizzare solo in registri informali.


----------



## elemika

VogaVenessian said:


> Ele, non è che un lavoro sia tale che qualcuno lo possa svolgere ..._grattandosi ... _eccetera.
> L'espressione, quando riferita al lavoro, si usa, in senso spregiativo, per dire - più o meno - che: _"Hai un lavoro, prendi lo stipendio, ma sei un fannullone. Quindi lo stipendio lo rubi, non te lo meriti per l'impegno (scarso) che ci metti"_. Questo il significato della citazione, condita di garbata ironia, da Nonciclopedia.



Grazie VV! 

@ Connie: grazie per "oziare"; ne ho scoperto un sacco di sinonimi (mi è piaciuto molto "poltroneggiare", almeno nel contesto di  Nonciclopedia)


----------



## Serena96

Come molte blasfemie in italiano, esistono versioni diverse delle espressioni cordiali (ma pur sempre colloquiali), che utilizzano i genitali. In questo caso posso confermare da madrelingua che "*grattarsi le palle*" e "grattarsi la pancia" vogliono dire entrambi "*non fare nulla*". Il verbo *poltroneggiare* NON esiste: la forma corretta è *poltrire*, ma è usato più nei contesti formali, come un posto di lavoro!


----------



## Connie Eyeland

@Serena: 
"Poltroneggiare" esiste, benché poco usato. Vedi qui. 
Elemika l'aveva infatti preso dal dizionario dei sinonimi e contrari.
Le espressioni colloquiali che contengono riferimenti ai genitali sono volgari/scurrili, ma non sono "blasfemie": questo termine (piuttosto obsoleto) significa "espressione ingiuriosa contro la divinità e/o la religione"; è un sinonimo di "bestemmia" (vedi qui e qui), quindi non ha alcuna attinenza con modi di dire volgari generici, come quello in esame.

@Elemika:
"Poltroneggiare" è bello, ma decisamente non comune; "poltrire" (citato anche da Serena) è la versione più comune. 

L'espressione "grattarsi" è usata perlopiù in frasi di rimprovero, come quella riportata da Voga nella terzultima riga del suo post, una variante molto comune della quale è "_Invece di [grattarti/stare (lì) a grattarti], vieni ad aiutarmi!_". 
Altrimenti, è usata per difendersi da un sollecito considerato ingiustificato: "_Ti ho già detto che appena ho tempo lo faccio. Se non l'ho ancora fatto non è certo perché nel frattempo [sono/sia] stato qui a grattarmi!_".

Vorrei puntualizzare che si tratta di un'espressione abbastanza scortese, da utilizzare solo con persone con cui si è molto in confidenza e con cui abitualmente ci si esprime in modo schietto, non sorvegliato o improntato alle buone maniere.
Ovviamente il grado di scortesia è dato anche molto dal tono (nel senso che la stessa espressione potrebbe invece essere usata scherzosamente), ma diciamo che in generale non suona mai molto educata, tantomeno "elegante". 
Infatti il dizionario Treccani identifica lo stesso "_grattarsi la pancia_" come "volgare" (vedi alla fine del punto 1); è evidente che la variante scurrile "_grattarsi le palle_" è ancor più volgare.

Gli equivalenti non volgari, oltre ai già citati "_stare senza far nulla/niente_", _oziare_ e_ poltrire_ sono: 
_(stare a) perdere tempo
stare con le mani in mano, 
[girare/girarsi] i pollici
cincischiare
__gingillarsi/gingillare_

Equivalenti non volgari e piuttosto esilaranti (comunque meno utilizzati dei precedenti) sono:_ 
(stare a) guardare le mosche che volano
guardare l'erba che cresce
fare la pentola a due manici _(quest'ultima espressione è riferita a persona che ozia stando in piedi con le mani sui fianchi)


----------



## elemika

Connie Eyeland said:


> "Poltroneggiare" è bello, ma decisamente non comune; "poltrire" (citato anche da Serena) è la versione più comune.



Grazie, Connie e Serena!

 Stare in _poltro_ - poltrire (o poltroneggiare);
 ecco, mi immaginavo "poltroneggiare" come "stare comodamente seduto sul seggiolone ( _poltrona)" _

._...I poltroni vivono poltronescamente perché sanno poltrire/poltroneggiare (grattarsi..., guardare l'erba che cresce e le mosche che volano...)
_
Grazie,
e buona domenica 
(poltriamo un po'? )


----------



## Connie Eyeland

Ciao, Elemika.


> mi immaginavo "poltroneggiare" come "stare comodamente seduto sul seggiolone ( _poltrona)_


Si può poltrire in poltrona, sul divano o a letto, ma non sul seggiolone, perché è questo!


> Grazie e buona domenica (poltriamo un po'? )


Di nulla. Buona domenica anche a te! (OK, poltriamo un po'!)


----------



## ohbice

*Grattarsile palle**è la principale attività per cui è remunerato un dipendrnte statale: un duro lavoro, ma qualcuno deve pur farlo**. *

Non conosco Nonciclopedia, ma se contiene solo luoghi comuni di questo tipo sono contento di non conoscerla.


----------



## Connie Eyeland

Ciao, Bice e bentornato! 
Nonciclopedia vorrebbe essere una versione goliardica di Wikipedia; non ha nessuna affidabilità, è _politically incorrect_ per definizione e non ha una buona fama. Elemika probabilmente non lo sapeva e innocentemente ha riportato una frase presa da lì.


----------



## giginho

Dai ragazzi, siamo qui per parlare di lingua non dei contenuti che la lingua trasporta. Bene fare notare, come fatto da Connie, a chi non lo sapesse che cosa sia Nonciclopedia, ma resta il fatto che grattarsi le palle è un'espressione italiana di cui Elemika voleva sapere il significato.


----------



## elemika

oh said:


> Non conosco Nonciclopedia, ma se contiene solo luoghi comuni di questo tipo sono contento di non conoscerla.





Connie Eyeland said:


> Elemika probabilmente non lo sapeva e innocentemente ha riportato una frase presa da lì.



Mi vergogno...

PS. La curiosità uccide il gatto 
ma la soddisfazione lo porta in vita 
(non so come per JM ma per me questa discussione è stata utile)

Grazie


----------



## francisgranada

Johnny Milutinović said:


> Io: Cosa fai nella vita?
> L'interlocutore: Mi gratto le palle.


Cosa sarebbe la risposta se l'interlocutore fosse una donna?


----------



## Connie Eyeland

Ciao, Francis.

L'espressione ha perso il suo senso letterale, per cui, per quanto possa sembrare paradossale dal punto di vista logico, non è raro che una donna, quando vuole usare un'espressione volgare, risponda come sopra!
Altrimenti, può usare il semplice "mi gratto" o "mi gratto la pancia" o "giro i pollici" o una delle altre espressioni citate sopra, utilizzabili indifferentemente da entrambi i sessi.


----------



## giginho

francisgranada said:


> Cosa sarebbe la risposta se l'interlocutore fosse una donna?



Ciao Amico mio!

Come dice Connie, non c'è una versione femminile o una maschile per l'espressione, diciamo che siamo è una versione bisex! Non si è mai sentito dire ad una donna: mi gratto le  tette!!

Buona mattina a tutti!


----------



## pizzi

giginho said:


> Come dice Connie, non c'è una versione femminile o una maschile per l'espressione, diciamo che siamo è una versione bisex! Non si è mai sentito dire ad una donna: mi gratto le  tette!!



Sentito spesso, in fiorentino non particolarmente forbito: grattarsela (pronuncia: _grattàssela_). Quindi, almeno sull'Arno esiste un modo femminile.


----------



## Connie Eyeland

Ciao, Pizzi.

E' vero! Anch'io ho sentito, e non solo in Toscana, l'espressione da te citata (non mi era venuta in mente quando ho scritto il precedente post); mi pare però comunque in generale meno usata rispetto a "_grattarsi le palle_" o al più neutro _"grattarsi"_.


----------



## francisgranada

pizzi said:


> ... grattarsela (pronuncia: _grattàssela_). Quindi, almeno sull'Arno esiste un modo femminile.


Ciao Pizz .  Senza entrare nei dettagli, suppongo che il pronome "la" in questa costruzione si riferisca a quello che penso io. Oppure, non si sottintende niente di concreto?


----------



## pizzi

francisgranada said:


> Suppongo che il pronome "la" in questa costruzione si riferisca a quello che penso io.
> Oppure, non si sottintende niente di concreto?



Sottintendi pure


----------



## giginho

pizzi said:


> Sottintendi pure





Si, ma il singolare mi fa propendere per un grattarsi l'alter ego del gingillo maschile e non le tette che richiederebbero un plurale! Per cui rimango della mia idea che non si dica da nessuna parte grattarsi le tette.

Piccolo inciso, dalle mie parti si dice grattersela sottintendendo il gingillo maschilo ma non l'alter ego femminile


----------



## Connie Eyeland

Ciao Gigi


> rimango della mia idea che non si dica da nessuna parte grattarsi le tette.


Infatti non esiste!


----------



## giginho

Ciao Connie,

sarà che mi sto abituando a scriverlo in questo thread......ma penso che se una Signora usasse quest'espressione tra amici in un contesto informale il senso risalterebbe chiaramente e non risulterebbe incomprensibile sebbene irrituale (parola che oggi mi è tanto cara!)


----------



## Connie Eyeland

Sì, sarebbe comprensibile, così come lo sarebbero anche altre possibili associazioni create dall'estro individuale del parlante. Quello che volevo dire sopra è solo che non si tratta di un _modo di dire_ (intendendo un'espressione usata da più parlanti madrelingua che non si conoscono tra di loro, cioè che non condividono lo stesso idioletto). 


> penso che se *una Signora *usasse quest'espressione tra amici (...) il senso non risulterebbe incomprensibile. Direi che però la donna che dovesse usare quest'espressione non sarebbe proprio proprio "una Signora"


----------



## giginho

Hai ragione, Connie, non è un'espressione standard e come tale non ci si deve aspettare che sia utilizzata in una conversazione in italiano standard, appunto.


P.S. Spesse volte l'abito non fa il monaco (o la monaca).....e la dialettica non fa il Signore!!


----------



## francisgranada

La frase in questione si usa esclusivamente con il pronome riflessivo?

(suppongo di sì, ma senza il riflessivo potrebbe avere senso anche per le donne)


----------



## giginho

francisgranada said:


> La frase in questione si usa esclusivamente con il pronome riflessivo?
> 
> (suppongo di sì, ma senza il riflessivo potrebbe avere senso anche per le donne)



Senza il pronome riflessivo si configura il reato di molestia sessuale a meno che la persona su cui si riflette l'azione non sia consenziente!!!!

Scherzi a parte, si usa sempre il riflessivo perchè ognuno si gratta le proprie!

Ciao socio!


----------



## Connie Eyeland

Ciao, Francis.
Intendi la frase riportata da Pizzi o quella proposta da Gigi? Comunque, sì, tutte hanno forma riflessiva, a partire dalla più semplice di tutte ("grattarsi").

Incrocio di post con Gigi!


----------



## francisgranada

Ciao, Connie .

Ho pensato alla frase originale di J.M. Comunque, ho capito tutto.

(Infatti, senza l'articolo il "fannullone" è piuttosto colui che possiede gli oggetti da grattare e non tanto quello/a che gratta).


----------



## Sempervirens

francisgranada said:


> La frase in questione si usa esclusivamente con il pronome riflessivo?
> 
> (suppongo di sì, ma senza il riflessivo potrebbe avere senso anche per le donne)




Scusate tutti l'intromissione nella vostra discussione.  Ciao, Francis.    Non so come la pensino i miei connazionali ma io senza i pronomi il verbo grattare  lo assimilo per contenuti a quello di rubare, sgraffignare, raspare, portar via, e via dicendo. Con il solo pronome la, quindi grattarla, il verbo non lo sento idiomatico. Nel mio caso.

Uno che "gratta" in un autobus o alla stazione, per fare un esempio,  non me lo immagino a grattare la cute di altri esseri viventi lì transitanti , bensì a rubare.

Forse qui l'uso di grattare come forma di rubare è giustificato dal fatto che è attività svolta più delicatamente. Con la punta delle dita. Professionalmente.


----------



## giginho

Semper, per tutti gli dei del cielo, della terra e del mare, la mia era una battuta!

E' ovvio che iol verbo grattare senza il riflessivo non voglia indicare un individuo che gratta la cute di terze persone! Non ho accennato al significato di grattare come lo hai proposto tu perché non mi era nemmeno passato per l'anticamera del cervello visto il contesto, ma segnalo che è assolutamente comune, corretto, colloquiale e ben compreso (penso) in tutta la penisola!

Saluti!


----------



## francisgranada

giginho said:


> ... ma segnalo che è assolutamente comune, corretto, colloquiale e ben compreso (penso) in tutta la penisola!


Aggiungo che anche fuori la penisola. 

(Espressioni simili esistono  anche dalle mie parti, incluso il pronome riflessivo)


----------



## Sempervirens

Ciao, gigihno. No, era per i nostri amici lettori e appassionati della lingua italiana. Per non indurli in tentazione.

Salutoni


----------



## giginho

Sempervirens said:


> Ciao, gigihno. No, era per i nostri amici lettori e appassionati della lingua italiana. Per non indurli in tentazione.
> 
> Salutoni



Hai ragione, a volte mi dimentico che non sono tutti madrelingua......ma la colpa è loro: sono tutti troppo bravi!


----------



## bangly

Ciao,
se avevate bisogno della conferma di un madrelingua eccola. Avete pienamente ragione le due espressioni hanno lo stesso significato, sebbene appartengano a due registri linguistici diametralmente diversi. Infatti, "grattarsi le palle" è a dir poco volgare e viene usato in contesti di grande informalità, per esempio tra amici stretti. "Mi gratto la pancia", invece, è adatto a diverse situazioni, non risulta volgare, ma comunque comunica che vuoi rimarcare il fatto che non stai facendo "proprio niente".


----------

